

Show HN: Enabled Jobs - langoor
http://www.langoor.com/enabling-jobs/

======
CharlesMerriam1
It's an idea and a blog post. It is a good thing to try. For the U.S. market
there are many legal and regulatory opportunities for you to grok before
pushing forward this scheme. My first question of "will I get sued for placing
these icons on some jobs" has a likely answer of "yes".

------
langoor
It would be interesting to get your feedback. I am posting it here, as I first
read that article on HN and wanted to see what the community here thought.

------
steviewelps
This is a joke, stop spamming HN with link baits.

